
Ask HN: What's the quickest way to get into synthetic Biology? - mygo
I have a Biology background (B.S. degree) and a programming background.<p>I want to know how I can get my feet wet with synthetic Biology.<p>What&#x27;s the quickest way to do so, without having access to a university lab?<p>Assuming I have space in the garage, is there some kit that I can buy, or something that I can build?<p>(I have seen some kits, but not knowing enough about the space, I&#x27;m not sure which ones are decent for learning and experimenting, and which ones are just money-grabs)
======
Doxin
While not directly synthetic biology, you would probably do good to watch "The
thought emporium" on youtube[0]. By watching this channel, doing your own
research, and following along at home, you can learn all sorts of things about
genetic manipulation and related fields which is definitely a prerequisite for
synthetic biology.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/TheChemlife](https://www.youtube.com/user/TheChemlife)

~~~
mygo
Thanks!

Some of this stuff looks like what I've done in biology and chemistry labs. So
I'm already familiar with some of the techniques, especially ones that deal
with running experiments and using equipment.

The "Biology and Genetics" playlist is interesting and looks like some of
those experiments can be followed along.

------
eykanspelgud
I remember going to a talk where the head of synthetic biology at MIT talked
about his work. One of the things he is working on are educational kits for
young students. You might want to Google search BioBits.

Last time I checked, the product wasn't readily available for sale, though I
wish it were. Aside from that, there really isn't a kit the way you would
purchase a chemistry kit.

If you were to pursue this as a hobby and would like to approach this without
a kit, I would suggest you at least make sure you have the money to do it. The
equipment, reagents, and analysis is incredibly expensive.

------
thedevindevops
_loudspeaker whine_

Sir? Put down the Petri dish and back away slowly.

Seriously:

I _highly_ suggest you read up on Bioethics of synthetic biology and its
potential applications.

~~~
mygo
As I mentioned before, I spent half a decade studying Biology in a university
context and am aware of its implications.

With that being said, I'm going to do what I'm going to do. I don't intend to
hurt people but rather come up with ways to help people. Just like any other
field. So thanks for the warning, but I'll be okay.

